# Swedish pimples?



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Do you guys prefer the single or treble hooks?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Treble!!!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Even for panfish? Sorry I think I was too vague. What's the ups and downs of each?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've always used the treble even for panfish. IMO 3 hooks to one gives you the better hook up rate on a light bite.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I hear others talk of Swedish pimples, can you show me one.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll take a pic when I get off work


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Stampede said:


> I hear others talk of Swedish pimples, can you show me one.


https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=swedish pimple


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Treble....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Treble all the way tipped with spikes or waxies for crappies, catfish and gills
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

treble 3>1 imo and minnow heads work great, especially for crappie and walleye


----------



## spooning22 (Jan 16, 2015)

It's the only lure I use and I love them. Treble hook always.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Interested in these myself . Looking at all the different types out there online, has me wondering what goes best around SW waters color and size wise?


----------



## spooning22 (Jan 16, 2015)

I personally like nickel with chartreuse or pearl 1"- 1 1/2"


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i switched to a single hook one day when the gills were crushing spoons...hook-up rate was only marginally better at best.
If you wanna work panfish, get a really small treble for your spoon(12-16), thats a bluegill killers, and worked much better than either the stock treble or the single.

I run the stock treble 99% of the time.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've often thought about switching to single hooks on my small pimples because the treble hooks are a pain in the rear to remove sometimes. Especially when my fingers are frozen or I have gloves on. However, after reading this, I think I'll stick with the treble.


----------

